# Best Winter Jodhpurs?!



## EquestrianFairy (19 August 2008)

Ive come across a few like Musto Snug etc but @ £60.00 its rather hefty for one pair..

Any others reccommended?

(they are for hunting ideally plus winter riding)


----------



## CrazyMare (19 August 2008)

I have a cream pair from Splash clothing, although they are jean jods you can't really tell from a distance, and I've done winter dressage, SJ and hunting in them. They are showerproof


----------



## kerilli (19 August 2008)

Musto snugs are very comfy but slippery on the saddle. i'll read the replies with interest cos i've never found any good thermal jodhs.
rts bentex are very solid cotton that's pretty wind-proof, fwiw, and lovely and sticky!


----------



## christi (19 August 2008)

i love my Musto snugs lovely and cosy


----------



## Sprout (19 August 2008)

I know they are a bit pricey, but I LOVE my Musto Snugs, they are so comfortable, keep me warm whatever the weather and dry out so quickly.  :grin:


----------



## LizzieJ (19 August 2008)

I agree with musto for hunting because they dry so quickly when they've been rained on.  I also have a pair of cheap dublin breeches (with no cotton) because they also dry quickly and have pockets too.  For hunting I would rather have quick drying than thermal as once they're wet you get very cold in thick breeches.


----------



## Eagle_day (22 August 2008)

Any pair ... with a pair of tights underneath.


----------



## JenHunt (30 August 2008)

i'm afraid i would have to say the musto snugs... yes they are a trifle pricey, but mine have lasted nearly 8 years!! and they still come clean after a  days hunting in the boggiest place on earth!!  (outside of ireland anyway!)


----------

